# Isle of Wight Ferries and Dogs



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

First big adventure, off to the Isle of Wight with Paul and his grown up daughter and two dogs.
Fairly chilled out about it all, but a bit worried about the dogs whilst on the Ferry, 
Patch (Jack Russel) would be fine left in the van for the crossing, but will probably a pain in the arse up on deck.
CJ (lurcher) nervous and panicky the first time she does something new or is left alone!

The guy on the phone said they can be either left in the van or taken on the upper deck.

So questions,

Going on the first off peak ferry, so i assume it will be busy?
Are the ferries like the cross channel ones with hundreds of steps and corridors?
What's the top deck like?
How hot would the van get if i left the dogs in there with the top vents open?
How long would the dogs be left on thier own?
would it be possible to sneak down there and just stay with them.
Is there somewhere near the ferry ports to wear them out?

I'm really torn between the stress of climbing up loads of stairs and holding them on a tight lead and worrying all the way across, or leaving them in the van, which is easier for us, but might prove very stressful for the dogs?

Any thoughts and input gratefully recieved

Cheers
Sharon and Paul


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

IofW ferries very small rather like a round-the-harbour pleasure steamer!

As you are crossing early in the day temps should be reasonable and the crossing is short, albeit as expensive as cross channel versions!


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Like you, we had our first ferry crossing to the I O W. We had Penny, our Jack Russell with us.

There are a couple of flights of stairs, but the there was plenty of room on the top deck. Just take your time, and dont let others rush you.

Also, on some, you will find a little 'shelter' where you can take your dogs.

Dont worry too much, you will find it ok - as long as the weather is ok, and the staff are very good.

There were other dogs, but there was not really any trouble between them - Penny is not keen on big dogs, but got used to it. The respective owners just avoided us!!

good luck regards Val


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheers Spacerunner

5pm crossing out and 5.30pm return.

yep crossing is expensive but meeting up with old friends priceless, as they say. (even if they kive just around the corner from home - it all adds to the excitement)

roughly how long is the crossing, and are you loaded on hours before you actually get under way?

Sharon


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Loading-crossing-unloading, should take 40 mins outside.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Loading-crossing-unloading, should take 40 mins outside.


Oh that's good, thought it would take a lot longer.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We are doing the same next month so that was useful.
Do they charge extra for a dog???

And is it best to pre book, or just turn up??


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, i'm sure a lot will say we paid over the odds, but it was a last minute booking and i'm happy with it

Waverly Park (they book the ferry and pass on the discount)

£270

3 adults
2 dogs
7 nights
7.5 meter van
return ferry crossing

(bear in mind two days are in the off-peak season price, the rest in peak price)


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Sharon and Paul.

I live on the IW. I have sen t you a PM.

Regards,

keith


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sgt411 said:


> Hi Sharon and Paul.
> 
> I live on the IW. I have sen t you a PM.
> 
> ...


Reply sent, thanks very much for the info


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Sharon and Paul, 

I live on the IW. 

If you are travelling with Red Funnel i.e. Southampton to East Cowes, the crossing takes 55 mins. You must be there at least 30 mins before sailing but no earlier than 1 hour prior to sailing. Some of their boats provide a glass enclosed "pets corner" where you can sit with your dogs in the main lounge. On the other boats you must go to the top (outside) deck. You can also leave your dogs in your van but you will not be able to stay with them. 

If you are travelling with Wightlink i.e. Portsmouth to Fishbourne, the crossing takes 40 mins or Lymington to Yarmouth the crossing takes 30 mins. On both routes you must be at the port at least 30 mins prior to sailing but no earlier than 1 hour prior to sailing. The same as Red Funnel - some boats provide a glass enclosed "pets corner" where you can sit with your dogs in the main lounge. On the other boats you can take your dog to the outside top deck or leave them in your van. Wightlink allow you to stay in your van during the crossing if you prefer. 

Both Ferry Companies provide an on board cafe and bar but, unless you are desperate, avoid them as they are very expensive. 

Anything else I can help you with then just ask. 

By the way The Waverley Site at East Cowes is very good. It has stepped pitches which give you good views of The Solent and the big cruise ships coming and going up Southampton Water.

Keith


----------

